# Starting a business in Cairo



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

good evening all, I am writing to ask if anyone has recent experience in starting up their own business in Cairo? The main questions I would like to ask initially are:
1. how easy it is to obtain the work visa for such work.
2. what is the process in obtaining a license to serve alcohol.
3. how many local employees must a business have in ration to each foreign work visa?
ANY ADVISE OF WHERE TO LOOK FRO INFO ON THIS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## DArkSm4sh (Jul 5, 2015)

I would highly recommend using a professional lawyer to obtain such information to avoid the hassle of losing everything for not following the Egyptian [NON-REASONABLE] laws.


----------

